# At Least They're being honest...



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I feel so bad for this little guy...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=2407708


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow. With a write up like that I bet people are just lining up to adopt that little cujo  Seems like they should take him off the adoptables list and do some training with him before listing him. I can't imagine ever reading a write up like that for a large breed dog...can you imagine?? For some reason people think it's cute/funny/acceptable for a little dog to be aggressive. Sad to say, but with so many wonderfully temperamented dogs dying in shelters, it's a shame this one will probably hold an adoption space for a long time.

eta: it looks like that group is a sanctuary that specializes in aggressive/special needs little ones...they also have a biting chihuahua for adoption.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

Heartbreaking- absolutely heartbreaking... to think what this little fella has been through for the last 4 yrs. 

I agree that thankfully the rescue was being honest and not misleading. 

This little guy is gonna need alot of prayers to help him throuugh-


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I am surprised, in all honesty, that they are keeping him around. Most rescues would have euthanized this little guy by now. Not only is he temperamental, he's also a picky eater who is missing one eye. 

I really don't think I should look though petfinder anymore...it's way too depressing


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Dear Lord, that dog has issues. Unless someone is willing to work with him (majorly!) I don't think he'll ever be adopted. He is older (not really, but people don't like adopting adult dogs), he bites, he attacks, he hates anything that moves, and he has a physical deformity. 
Since he's in a no kill shelter, he'll just be in a shelter for the rest of his life. 

This is when I think that no kill shelters are a bad idea...


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, he's still young. It would be a challenge, but I do believe he can be helped. He does deserve a chance.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

That is so sad b/c in one of the pic's he actually looks like he is smiling. He really needs someone who is educated in behavior therapy and can provide him space as needed for "timeouts" etc...& I hope that person is out there. I am sure he is like this from environment and its so sad that he just does not know he is doing wrong until someone teaches him.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Aw! Poor little guy! I would adopt the cute little guy and take him myself! But we can't...
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is very sad. I wonder what type of people are applying for this pup, If any. I do believe all dogs deserve a chance, but this guy has a lot of issues. I am sad to see him in a no kill shelter. Many people think this is such a great idea, but often times the reality of that is a cruel option as well. Hopefully someone that has the patience and skill is up for a challenge.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I just noticed he's house-trained...well hey, at least that's somethin'!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Dear Lord, that dog has issues. Unless someone is willing to work with him (majorly!) I don't think he'll ever be adopted. He is older (not really, but people don't like adopting adult dogs), he bites, he attacks, he hates anything that moves, and he has a physical deformity.
> Since he's in a no kill shelter, he'll just be in a shelter for the rest of his life.
> 
> This is when I think that no kill shelters are a bad idea...


It may seem hopeless but all he needs is someone with a big heart and lots of patience. Of course this may be hard to come by. 

I had a cat once who was abused so horribly she hated the world. She was given to me b/c I took in all the stray cats in my neighborhood and did my best to rehome them. They called her Cocaine but I renamed her Siberia. She was pure white. The first few weeks she lived under my bed and growled at anyone who walked by. I would put her food at the edge to coax her out. I would talk to her constantly and sometimes argue with her. It took all of 3 months and many bandaged fingers to finally turn her into a suitable pet. This was good since I think the kids at school were starting to think I was being abused or cutting myself. She became one of the sweetest cats I have ever known and went to live happily with a neighbor who took her in and fell in love with her.

I hope that poor little dog can find a happy ending too.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

Aw. I don't blame the poor little guy. I'm sure that all the bad things that has happened to him made him become like that. I mean, who wouldn't? If I had a horrible past, I'd hate everything too. Maybe he is a picky eater because he had eaten something bad in the past and is just careful about it? I'd have the same mindset..if people don't have faith in me, why should I put faith in them?

He's not a lost cause. No dog is.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, but rescue groups adopting out dogs like this rather than humanely euthanizing them is why John Q Public is convinced that only nasty dogs come from shelters.


----------

